# Wassertemp. bei H110i v2 zu Hoch?



## panacea1989 (23. August 2018)

Ich möchte mich mal dem Thread anschließen oder sollte ich ggf. dafür ein extra Thread aufmachen? 
Und zwar: Ich habe ebenfalls eine H100i v2 mit 2x Noctua NF-F12-Lüftern. Der Radiator ist außen in der Front vom Phanteks Eclipse P400 befestigt und die zwei Noctua Lüfter innen, also eine Pull-Konfiguration.
Im Idle sind die Temps ganz in Ordnung, könnten aber bei 800 MHz ein weniger besser absinken und ggf. auf 28-31 Grad sein (statt 32-36 Grad). 
Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zurzeit angenehme 24 Grad im Keller und nach 2 Stunden Need for Speed Payback hatte meine Wassertemperatur unglaubliche 46,3 Grad erreicht! Mein i7 7700k ist bereits geköpft mit der Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut und zusätzlich hab ich meine IHS etwas plan geschliffen, etwas poliert, da dieser auf der Ceran Herd Platte über etwas hin-und her schaukelte. Die H100i v2 hatte ich ebenfalls ein wenig poliert, das schleifen hab ich aber sein lassen, da der IHS mit einem Tropfen Wasser bereits an der Kühlfläche fest hielt (ein Zeichen das alles sehr glatt ist). 
Nun, ich hatte bereits die Lüfter auf Push-Config gewechselt und die Kryonaut Paste ebenfalls erneuert...geschaut ob die Kühlung richtig montiert ist ...  Pustekuchen, trotz der Spannung von gerade mal 1.15 Vcore und Basis -Takt von 4500 MHz (nur eben auf allen Kernen- 7% OC) steigt meine Temperatur nach 1-2 Stunden schnell mal in die gute 70er Grad-Marke! Die zwei Lüfter laufen bei Last ntl. auf 1500 rpm (Maximum). Im Gehäuse war es auch nach den knapp 2 Stunden exrtrem warm geworden. Die Grafikkarte hatte auch gleich mal 70-75 Grad abgelassen (GTX 1070) und die Gehäuse Lüfter mit 3x Noctua NF-S12A  FLX, laufen dann ebenfalls bei 1000rpm herum ... also warum ensteht dann bei mir so ein extremer Hitzestau und warum wird die Wassertemperatur so hoch? :/

Ergänzung: Ich lasse gerade Prime ohne AVX laufen, läuft nun seit gut 40 min und die Wassertemperatur ist bei 35 Grad. Direkt vor den Radiator habe ich zum Test einen 30 cm Tischventilator, der kräftig bläst, plaziert ... scheint doch zu laufen aber warum erst mit dem, meine Lüfter zu schwach?? Die Technischen Daten sehen aber besser aus als die von den lauten Corsair SP120-Lüftern ...hmmm..



*INU-Edit: Ich hab mal einen neuen Thread daraus gemacht, so ist es übersichtlicher als in dem anderen Thread.*


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wassertemp. bei H110 i v2 zu Hoch :C*

43k Wasser temp ist erstmal nicht so viel. Das Remontage hättest dir sparen können, weil offenbar gibt die CPU ja ordentlich Hitze ans Wasser ab.

Zieh mal die Front von deinem Gehäuse ab und schau, ob sich die Temps deutlich verbessern.


----------



## panacea1989 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wassertemp. bei H110 i v2 zu Hoch :C*

Dachte auch erstmal an Hitzestau im Gehäuse und das der Radiator hier die warme Luft dann wieder reinschaufelt, die er von der Front bekommt. Hab dazu auch folgendes finden können, gerade der letzte Beitrag ähnelt meiner Konfig: Phanteks P400S - does this case run hot? - Components
Sprich ich sollte erstmal mein Case wechseln, das in der Front keinen Deckel hat? 
Kann ich dann dieses hier bedenkenlos mir zulegen?
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark Tint mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wassertemp. bei H110 i v2 zu Hoch :C*

Teste das doch erstmal, bevor du Geld ausgibst


----------



## panacea1989 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wassertemp. bei H110 i v2 zu Hoch :C*

Also ohne die Front hat das Ganze ein wenig Temperatur noch reingebracht: Ca. 4 Grad Wassertemperaturunterschied  Nun hatte ich noch die mitgelieferten Corsair SP120 Lüfter von der H100i v2 im Push/Pull Betrieb gleich mit drauf gepackt, da ich den Radiator dann doch in das Gehäuse statt vor dem Gehäuse montieren wollte, um eben Push/Pull zu ermöglichen - siehe da: 10 Grad Unterschied, hab jetzt max. 51 Grad in Need for Speed Payback nach guten 2,5 Stunden! 

Zu deinem Kommentar: 
"Teste das doch erstmal, bevor du Geld ausgibst " 

Ich möchte so oder so gerne auf eine größere und optisch hübschere AIO umsteigen und hab mich dann erst mal für die NZXT Kraken X62 v2 entschieden, die nun auch noch eine überarbeitete und verbesserte Firmware und Software spendiert bekommen hatte (dies war das Problem, dass ich diese eben damals nicht kaufen wollte). 
Danach wechsele ich ggf. noch das Case auf das oben verlinkte, bin glücklich und zufrieden und hab dann bestimmt maximum 55 Grad in Prime und in Games max. 50 Grad :O 
Ich glaube besser bekommt man den Hitzekopf nur mit einer 360/420er Custom Wakü kühler - stimmts? (wäre aber schon etwas zu "Overdrive")


----------

